# Spay wound...(warning! Pic of wound!)



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Roxy was spayed just over a week ago now and she popped a stitch, we took her back and they glued her up. Now the glue seems to have fallen off and left a small opening. It appears to have healed inside and it feels dry to touch (almost scabby) but I'm not sure if it's anything to worry about. Roxy isn't at all bothered about it and neither is my other dog (she was trying to lick it when Roxy first came home).
Our vet isn't open now until Monday and I don't think this is an emergency. What do you think? Here is a pic, sorry it'd not great quality but I hope it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.
Thanks

Just to add the opening isn't as big as it looks in the pic, it probably measures 0.5cm.


----------



## suesdogs15 (Oct 9, 2011)

It is fine ,it is a scab from where the wound opened a little and will fall off as it heals .Once the fur grows back you won't even see it. If it was a problem you would see redness and swelling and it would be warm to the touch. Just keep an eye on it and if possible stop her from licking it as that will make it go soggy and open to infection. Hope that has put your mind at rest


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

It doesn't look too bad there is a little redness around the wound and of course any wound has the potential for bacteria to enter so I would keep an eye on it as the last post suggested. Keep it clean and dry.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

suesdogs15 said:


> It is fine ,it is a scab from where the wound opened a little and will fall off as it heals .Once the fur grows back you won't even see it. If it was a problem you would see redness and swelling and it would be warm to the touch. Just keep an eye on it and if possible stop her from licking it as that will make it go soggy and open to infection. Hope that has put your mind at rest


Thank you, yes it puts my mind at rest - sometimes you just need another opinion 
Now to keep her quiet for a few more days until she can be let off lead for a 'proper' walk! :mad2:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

suesdogs15 said:


> It is fine ,it is a scab from where the wound opened a little and will fall off as it heals .Once the fur grows back you won't even see it. If it was a problem you would see redness and swelling and it would be warm to the touch. Just keep an eye on it and if possible stop her from licking it as that will make it go soggy and open to infection. Hope that has put your mind at rest


I would agree with that. 

My girl had her op on Wed and is doing just fine. She had the newer keyhole surgery so only has two little wounds.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks nice and clean and tidy, no pus or anything. Just don't let her lick it and she'll be fine. You'd be amazed how quick they bounce back. Anya had her spay 4 weeks ago and you can barely see the scar now, she's back to her normal bouncy self.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

jayne5364 said:


> Anya had her spay 4 weeks ago and you can barely see the scar now, she's back to her normal bouncy self.


Roxy was back to her normal, hyper self the day after her op, the hardest part is keeping her calm...poor girl has so much energy that needs burning off...saying that, I think I'm suffering more than her !:mad2:


----------

